# Happy post :-))



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

HOT DIGGITY DOG!

I love waking up to good news!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

That's great news! Good luck for Friday, I hope you get more good news then x


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news on the platelets - such a shame there is now something new to worry you. I hope it proves not to be major, and easily sorted.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2::clap2: :clover: :clover::clover: 
Yay! A good news day, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So happy to hear about Pushkin's blood work. Hoping the lump is an easy fix and nothing to be concerned about. xo


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well... this IS Pushkin we're talking about... and he is one of MY pets so I think you can almost guarantee it will absolutely *NOT *be uncomplicated!!! LOL.

Don't do simple in our house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Great news about the platelets! Now just hang in there. You never know. I'm crossing all fingers and toes that the lump is nothing. You know, very often lumps are a simple growth and not serious. Thinking of you and wishing for the very best outcome.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Well... this IS Pushkin we're talking about... and he is one of MY pets so I think you can almost guarantee it will absolutely *NOT *be uncomplicated!!! LOL.
> 
> Don't do simple in our house!!! :biggrin:


It keeps life interesting!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> It keeps life interesting!


Think that's a Chinese curse... "May you live in interesting times"... :biggrin:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pushkin: Go Go Go!!! We think of you.
Eric


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay! Pushkin!!! I'm glad your levels are good! I hope everything goes well on Friday, it's not going to be fun but just remember they are doing it to help you, ok. Oh and tell them to give you the good pain drugs ?. It will all be worth it then ?. Hope your sister is doing well, and hasn't had anymore seizures, And tell your mom that everything will be fine!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HOW DID I MISS THIS????? Oh what good news!!!! Hurrah for Pushkin! Now I hope the DX on Friday is not a downer.........saying prayers for my Pushkin of course!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well he had his biopsy yesterday, seemingly things went well although it does seem to take a while for him to get over anaesthetic! We had a VERY dozy dog yesterday evening!! Talk about pathetic, just wanted to snuggle and whimper, bless him.

Bit more bouncy today! In fact, pretty much back to normal 

Should get the results next week sometime so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad the biopsy went okay. Hoping the results will be favorable too.ray2: Hard to type with my fingers crossed, but like you, I'd do anything for Pushkin.  What a little trooper he is! And what an outstanding owner you are.:clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying that you hear good news!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Keeping you in prayers...so much with autoimmune and side effects from long term treatments that is still unknown; it is scary when you've got one problem fixed and another pops up. Wishing for good news.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad his levels are holding well and that he got through the biopsy ok. Did they take out the whole lump? I hope the report is good. Fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I am glad his levels are holding well and that he got through the biopsy ok. Did they take out the whole lump? I hope the report is good. Fingers and paws crossed here.


I'm actually not sure how much they took out as the vet was in surgery when I went to pick him up, and he was so desperate to get home I felt mean hanging around! And I can't see it unless he's really smiling (or panting) so until I wear him out with the ball I'm in the dark 

I've got a list of stuff to ask when I speak to the vet, when she rings me with the results, and she's pretty good about telling me everything I need to know.

We've decided Pushkin is just going to be one problem after another, but thanks to his wonderfully loving nature (and insurance!!) we don't really care, as long as he's happy


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Update!!*

Got a call from Pushkin's wonderful vet today!

The biopsy shows the lump is/was inflamed tissue, probably from a previous trauma, and no sign of it being cancerous!! Woo hoo!!

The lab did qualify it that this type of trauma could possibly lead to a tumour, but all okay at the moment.

Apparently the vet excised most of the lump and closed the hole with a couple of disposable stitches, so he doesn't have to go back... She also said the wound clotted nicely which has given us all a lift :biggrin:

We reckon he probably injured himself with one of the myriad dubious items he's picked up and eaten over the last year... dead things, sticks, sharp stone... who knows??!! 

So, happy dances going off here again!

We're leaving his meds alone until next month when he has his routine blood test done, so we all get a breathing space for a bit!

Thanks for all your great support with our trials and tribulations with him


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Whew!_ What a relief to hear! You keep that Pushkin good news coming!!
:dancing: & :sing: a happy song!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy dancing here too! Enjoy each good day on its own and don't worry over the future.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

That's just great news. A bible YIPEE.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I was waiting and checking in to learn this good news. It is something to celebrate along with his good platelet count. Pushkin is one lucky fella to have such good care taken of him. I'm really very happy for you guys!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew! Your Guardian Angels said they need a vacation.................:five:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, you were (and are) definitely due a run of good news! How brilliant that his blood clotted so well - the anxiety about every knock and graze must be exhausting.


----------

